# Do you have any ideas for a costume class with horse???



## maybell (Apr 29, 2011)

Well my horse is a 15.1 hh bay Quarter Horse mare and is bomb proof unless we cover her nose. and we have a costume class for our Fair this year. The theme is "Decades".
I was thinking maybe being a 1980's hippie.
Like this.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bunnykasper/1796006939/

Do you have any other ideas would really help i will take everything into consideration.

Thanks.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

No ideas, just subscribing because I love reading/seeing other people's ideas.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Fair last summer with Arthur. My mom put this costume together in _one night_ the day before the class because we thought it would be fun. We won, by the way


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I have an idea:
-ding- 
Elvis!
I have seen hippy before and I think that is cooll!


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Hippy would be cool, play like Incense and Peppermints in the background, haha.


----------

